# Best Dilbert - Statistics show.



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It's an old one but still makes me laugh.

http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2008-05-08/


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

There was an old "Hagar the Horrible" cartoon featuring Hagar and Lucky Eddie.
Hagar, can I ask you a question?
Of course, lucky Eddie
When am I going to get paid?
That's two questions.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just downloaded the Dilbert App to my iphone  

Although I stopped working at a large company a few years ago now I always used to get the day by day desk calendar etc.

So many of them were right on the mark especially working for an American corporation!

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Love it working my way through the animations


----------

